# Full Ics On Bionic



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

*ICS on the BIONIC*​
*I feel that ICS on ≤GB ANDROID phones should...*

Not be made available to pre ICS devices00.00%Integrate the full optimizations but not the redundancies of the UI850.00%Be deployed as it would be on any ≤GB device as it would be on any ICS device743.75%


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

I am wondering how people feel about a fully deployment of ICS on thier BIONICS. I am not willing to sacrifice the screen real estate to add a set of buttons that mirror the functionality of the capacitive button built into my phone... I DO want all of the enchanments and optimizations that new new iteration of ANDROID has to offer but to meh... that .3"-.5" is too steep of a cost to pay...lol


----------



## alm0614 (Sep 28, 2011)

Its been said already that once devices with buttons already in place the on screen buttons would be removed. Also, no matter what they can be hidden with a downward swipe


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

^This

At any rate it's not going to be the same. First, moto is going to assblast motoblur all over it, and you'll miss out on the features such as face unlock or NFC.


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

Why would you miss out on face unlock? And the nfc is only because it lacks the hardware and who would blame moto since the technology isn't really widely usable at the moment.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

